# أرغب في من يدعوني للديانة المسيحية



## Faiz (28 فبراير 2009)

مرحبــــــــــــــــا

أنا عضو جديد في المنتدى 
سراحة أنا كنت محتاج لمنتدى متخصص مثل هذا المنتدى حول تعاليم الدين المسيحي و الكنيسة
أنا الحقيقة رجل قليل العلم بهذا الدين المبارك ، وبحثت في هذا المنتدى عن مواضيع حول أساسيات الدين المسيحي و أصوله ونشأته وأهدافه ومبادئه ... . لكن المواضيع كثيرة جداً في هذا المنتدى ومعظمها مواضيع متخصصة في محور خاص ، و الشيء الذي أحتاجه هو مواضيع عامة تفهمني وتعلمني هذا الدين من أول وجديد.

يدور في ذهني الآن الكثير من الأسئلة الغامضة والمبهمة حول الديانة المسيحية ، أرجو من رجال الدين في هذا المنتدى المبارك إجابتي عليها حتى أتمكن من فهم الديانة المسيحية وتعاليم الكنيسة.

سأبدأ بسؤال واحد ثم بعد الإجابة عليه أكمل في الأسئلة لأن معظم أسئلتي وإستفسارتي مرتبطة ببعضها البعض 

أولاً : من هو الإله الذي يعبده المسيحين ؟ وهل يختلف عن إله اليهود وإله المسلمين ؟

(( أرجو أن تعم الفائدة لكل من يرغب في تعلم الديانة المسيحية ))

وأشكركم مقدماً ،،،


----------



## صوت الرب (28 فبراير 2009)

faiz قال:


> سأبدأ بسؤال واحد ثم بعد الإجابة عليه أكمل في الأسئلة لأن معظم أسئلتي وإستفسارتي مرتبطة ببعضها البعض
> 
> أولاً : من هو الإله الذي يعبده المسيحين ؟ وهل يختلف عن إله اليهود وإله المسلمين ؟
> 
> ...


أهلا بك عزيزي و أهلا بكل تساؤلاتك
نحن نؤمن بإله واحد خالق كل شيء كل ما يرى و ما لا يرى
و أهم صفة يتحلى بها إلهنا هي المحبة
و بهذا يختلف إلهنا عن إله المسلمين
فإلهنا إله محبة يحب الجميع و يحبك أنت يا أخ Faiz
يحبك إلى المالانهاية و يتمنى أن تقبله و تجعله
أبا سماويا لك و يفرح في أن تكون أنت إبنه يا أخ Faiz


----------



## pocy cat (28 فبراير 2009)

اولا انا اتمنى لك انك تعرف كل حاجة عن المسيحية انا يمكن اصغر من انى اقدر اجاوبك على كل الاسئلة بس اللى انا واثقه منه ان انا سعيدة جدا ان انا بنت بابا يسوع وماما العدرا وواثقة انك هتبقى سعيد لما تحس انك ابنهم وتشوف المحبة اللى مش ممكن تتوصف باى كلام


----------



## الرب حصني (28 فبراير 2009)

Faiz قال:


> مرحبــــــــــــــــا
> 
> أنا عضو جديد في المنتدى
> سراحة أنا كنت محتاج لمنتدى متخصص مثل هذا المنتدى حول تعاليم الدين المسيحي و الكنيسة
> ...


*

ٍسلام المسيح معك

انسان محترم ربنا يباركك وتعرف الحق

ومش هقول اكتر من للى قالة الاستاذ صوت الرب 

و pocy cat 

اضافة بسيطة بس 

المسيحية تعطتى لك ثقة الى ابعد الحدود 

كما قال بولس الرسول


اين شوكتك يا موت. اين غلبتك يا هاوية. اما شوكة الموت فهي الخطية. وقوة الخطية هي الناموس. ولكن شكرا للّه الذي يعطينا الغلبة بربنا يسوع المسيح.
الرسالة الاولى الى كورنثوس 15: 55-57


محور الديانية المسيحية هو السيد المسيح لة كل المجد 

وهو قال عن نفسة 
أَنَا هُوَ الرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ وَالرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ يَبْذِلُ نَفْسَهُ عَنِ الْخِرَافِ
انا هو نور العالم من يتبعنى فلا يمشى فى الظلمة بل تكون لة حياة 
انا هو الطريق والحق والحياة  


+++++++++++++++

إنّ الله يحبّك ولديه خطّة مدهشة لحياتك
محبّة الله

"الله محبّة ومن يثبت في المحبّة يثبت في الله والله فيه". (1 يوحنا 4: 16)
خطّه الله

قال يسوع: "أتيت لتكون لهم حياة وليكون لهم أفضل" (حياة ممتلئة وذات هدف) (يوحنا 10:10)
لماذا لا يختبر معظم الناس هذه الحياة الفضلى؟ 



++++++++++++++++++

الدين المسيحى قائم على القداسة  

اللة قدوس و قال الله: "… كونوا قدّيسين لأني أنا قدّوس". (1 بطرس 1: 16) 



واخير  

إنّ يسوع المسيح هو علاج الله الوحيد لخطيّة الإنسان، وبواسطته وحده يمكنك أن تعرف محبّة الله وخطّته لحياتك
...فالمسيح
(1) عجيب في ولادته:

لم يكن للمسح أب بشري. لأنّه حُبِلَ به بقوّة الروح القدس في أحشاء مريم العذراء. لذلك دعي ابن الله… "فقالت مريم للملاك: كيف يكون هذا وأنا لست أعرف رجلاً؟ أجاب الملاك وقال لها: الروح القدس يحلّ عليك وقوّة العليّ تظلّلك. فلذلك أيضاً القدّوس المولود منك يدعى ابن الله". (لوقا 1: 34-35)
(2) عجيب في موته:

وكما فدى الله ابن أبينا إبراهيم بكبش عجيب عندما أوشك أن يضحّي به لله، هكذا افتدى الله العالم كلّه بالكبش العظيم، يسوع المسيح، الذي مات عوضاً عنّا ليمحو خطايانا. أي أنّ المسيح بدافع محبّته قد حمل عقاب خطايانا. "وفي الغد نظر يوحنا يسوع مقبلاً إليه فقال: هوّذا حمل الله الذي يرفع خطيّة العالم".
(يوحنا 29:1)
"لكنّ الله بيّن محبّته لنا لأنه ونحن بعد خطاة مات المسيح لأجلنا". (رومية 8:5)
(3) عجيب في قيامته:

"إنّ المسيح مات من أجل خطايانا … وإنّه دفن وإنّه قام في اليوم الثالث حسب الكتب، وإنّه ظهر لصفا (بطرس) ثمّ للاثني عشر وبعد ذلك ظهر دفعة واحدة لأكثر من خمس مئة أخ".
(1 كورنثوس 15: 3-6)
لذلك فالمسيح هو الطريق الوحيد:

"قال له يسوع: أنا هو الطريق والحقّ والحياة. ليس أحد يأتي إلى الآب إلاّ بي".
(يوحنا 14: 6)
"لأنّه هكذا أحبّ الله العالم حتّى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كلّ من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبديّة".
(يوحنا 3: 16)

الله القدوس
  يسوع

الانسان الخاطئ   

أقام الله جسراً فوق الهوّة التي تفصلنا عنه إذ أرسل يسوع المسيح ليموت عنّا على الصليب.
يسوع المسيح: حمل الله القدّوس
لا يكفي أن تعرف هذه المبادئ الثلاثة وحسب ... أو أن تؤمن بها فقط ... بل ...
__________________________________________________
يجب على كلّ منّا أن يَقْبَل يسوع مخلِّصاً وسيّداً له. عندئذ نعرف ونختبر محبّة الله وخطّته لحياتنا
ينبغي أن نقبل المسيح:

"أمّا كلّ الذين قبلوه فأعطاهم سلطاناً أن يصيروا أولاد الله أي المؤمنون باسمه". (يوحنا 1: 12)
نحن نقبل المسيح بالإيمان:

"لأنّكم بالنعمة مخلَّصون بالإيمان وذلك ليس منكم. هو عطيّة الله. ليس من أعمال كيلا يفتخر أحد".
(أفسس 2: 8،9)
نحن نقبل المسيح بدعوة شخصيّة منّا:

قال يسوع: هأنذا واقف على الباب وأقرع. إن سمع أحد صوتي وفتح الباب أدخل إليه … "
(رؤيا 3: 20)

يتضمّن قبول المسيح التحوّل من الذات إلى الله (التوبة) ثقة منّا بأنّ المسيح يدخل حياتنا ويغفر خطايانا ويجعلنا كما يريد هو … ولا يكفي أن نقتنع عقليّاً بتصريحات المسيح أو نختبر اختباراً عاطفيّاً فقط.

*


----------



## Hallelujah (28 فبراير 2009)

*اهلا بالاخ فايز و اهلا بجميع اسئلتك
اولا اريد ان اقول انه لا يوجد اي مسيحي
سيقول لك بقراءة غير الكتاب المقدس
فنصيحة الجميع ستكون هي كالتالي
اقرا الكتاب المقدس وخد وقتك و اسال
اي اسئلة بخصوص الكتاب المقدس في هذا القسم
و يلزمك الرجوع للتفاسير التي يدرجها الموقع للاباء المعتمدين*


> أولاً : من هو الإله الذي يعبده المسيحين ؟


*هو الوهيم Elohim אלה'ם الاله الواحد المثلث الاقانيم
التي هي الآب الاصل
الابن الكلمة
و الروح الروح القدس
اله واحد و ليس تعدد آلهة كما يظن اليهود و المسلمين
اله محب جدا تجسد و صلب من اجلنا ومن اجل خطايانا و تحمل رجس الخطية
من اجل محبته لنا 
اله يوصينا بان نحب جميع البشر و يقول لنا انا عدونا ليش لحم ودم بمعنى اعداءنا ليسوا 
بشر بل ان اعداءنا هو الشياطين ارواح الشر*


> وهل يختلف عن إله اليهود


*اطلاقا
اله المسيحية هو اله اليهودية 
واله اليهودية يتكلم عن نفسه عن طريق الثالوث المقدس
بطريقة باطنية لكنها طريقة ظاهرة تماما في المسيحية
المسيحية تؤمن ايمان قطعي و ايمان كامل باليهودية وكل ما جاء بها
اقصد اليهودية السماوية و ليس خرافات اليهود التي اضافوها مع الزمان في
كتب جديد وهي كتب خرافية*


> وإله المسلمين ؟


*اختلاف تام فرق السماء عن الارض
اله الاسلام بالنسبة لنا كمسيحيين هو الشيطان نفسه
لا فرق بين اله الاسلام و الشيطان لان اله الاسلام شرير
يدعو للشرور جميع انواعها و الرجس بجميع انواعه
وهو اله وثني يدعو اتباعه للذباح البشرية ( قطع رقاب من لا يؤمن به)
وبدعو لاذلال من لا يؤمن به ايضا وعليه فلا توجد اي مقارنة بين الاثنين
لانه لاتوجد مقارنة بين الاله الحقيقي والشيطان
تحياتي*​


----------



## Faiz (1 مارس 2009)

شكراً لكل من ساهم في إيصال هذه المعلومات القيمة إلي
سأقول لكم ما فهمته من ردودكم ، وإذا كان ما قلته خاطئ فأرجو منكم التصحيح 

ما فهمته منكم ومن خلال قراءاتي لمعظم مواضيع المنتدى بأن المسيحيين يعبدون إبراهيم المسيح وهو إبن مريم وإبن الله ، والمسلمين يعبدون الله 

هل هذا صحيح


----------



## أَمَة (1 مارس 2009)

faiz قال:


> شكراً لكل من ساهم في إيصال هذه المعلومات القيمة إلي





faiz قال:


> سأقول لكم ما فهمته من ردودكم ، وإذا كان ما قلته خاطئ فأرجو منكم التصحيح
> 
> ما فهمته منكم ومن خلال قراءاتي لمعظم مواضيع المنتدى بأن المسيحيين يعبدون إبراهيم المسيح وهو إبن مريم وإبن الله ، والمسلمين يعبدون الله
> 
> هل هذا صحيح


 

من هو هذا ابراهيم المسيح
الذي تتكلم عنه؟؟؟؟

لقد قرأت ردود الإخوة
ولم أجد أي مبرر لمفهومك البعيد كل البعد عما قيل في ردودهم.

هل أنت جاد في سؤالك 
أم ماذا؟؟؟​


----------



## Faiz (1 مارس 2009)

أقصد الوهيم


----------



## Faiz (1 مارس 2009)

يا أخواننا أريد إجابات صريحة وواضحة وليس كلاماً عاماً - أخوكم لا يفقه إي شيء في الدين المسيحي


----------



## Faiz (1 مارس 2009)

أمة قال:


> من هو هذا ابراهيم المسيح
> الذي تتكلم عنه؟؟؟؟
> 
> لقد قرأت ردود الإخوة
> ...




نبغى نعرف الحق من الباطل وإنتي تقولي هل أنت جاد في سؤالك !!!!​


----------



## الرب حصني (1 مارس 2009)

faiz قال:


> نبغى نعرف الحق من الباطل وإنتي تقولي هل أنت جاد في سؤالك !!!!



*سلام السيد المسيح للجميع 

يااستاذ فايز متزعلش من الاستاذة امانى دة كلامها من باب الخوف على مصلحتك  وحفاظا على ابدية نفسك 

وانا مستعد ابقى معاك واحدة واحدة اسال سوال سوال كدة وانا معاك

*

سلام المسيح للجميع


----------



## أَمَة (1 مارس 2009)

Faiz قال:


> نبغى نعرف الحق من الباطل وإنتي تقولي هل أنت جاد في سؤالك !!!!


 


> أقصد الوهيم


 
متأسفة لأني لم افهم قصدك ب "ابراهيم المسيح"
وأشكرك على التوضيح
وارجو منك أن تقبل أعتذاري ​ 
الوهيم كلمة عبرية معناها
الله في كمال قدرته ولاهوته الذي لا يحد ولا يدرك.
ولا يقدر أن يراه أحد لأنه نور ساكن في نور لا يدني منه.
يقول الكتاب المقدس ​ 
[q-bible]يوحنا الأصحاح 1 العدد 18 اَللَّهُ لَمْ يَرَهُ أَحَدٌ قَطُّ. *اَلاِبْنُ الْوَحِيدُ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي حِضْنِ الآبِ هُوَ خَبَّرَ*. [/q-bible]​
نعم يا فايز هذا الإبن الوحيد هو يسوع المسيح ابن العذراء مريم 
الذي حبلت به من الروح القدس.
هو ابن الله منذ الأزل وقبل كل الدهور والى الأزل
وهذه بنوة روحية وليست ولادة جسدية أو تناسلية
هي ونور من نور واله من اله 
المسيح واحد مع الله في جوهره وطبيعته​ 
لا يمكن للأنسان أن يعرف الله معرفة حقيقية الا عن طريق الإعلان الإلهي
إذ لا يمكن للإنسان المحدود أن يدرك طبيعة الله الغير محدود
وهذا هو معنى الآية
*اَلاِبْنُ الْوَحِيدُ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي حِضْنِ الآبِ هُوَ خَبَّرَ*.
لقد خبرنا يسوع المسيح عن الله وعن محبة الله للبشر ومشيئته في خلاص العالم.
الكتاب المقدس يقول عنه أنه
*صورة الله غير المنظور*
ويقول الكتاب المقدس أبضا عن الهالكين - اي الرافضين الإيمان بيسوع المسيح مخلصا والها​ 
[q-bible]كورنثوس 2 الأصحاح 4 العدد 4 الَّذِينَ فِيهِمْ إِلَهُ هَذَا الدَّهْرِ قَدْ أَعْمَى أَذْهَانَ غَيْرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ، لِئَلاَّ تُضِيءَ لَهُمْ إِنَارَةُ إِنْجِيلِ مَجْدِ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي هُوَ صُورَةُ اللهِ[/q-bible]. ​ 



> أولاً : من هو الإله الذي يعبده المسيحين ؟ وهل يختلف عن إله اليهود وإله المسلمين ؟


رد الأخ AmnayAmazigh كان واضحا
أن الله الذي نعرفه ونحبه ليس هو نفس الله الذي يعبده المسلمون.
أتمنى عليك أن تعيد قراءته
وأرجوك الا تتردد في المزيد من الإستفهام

الرب معك​ 
​


----------



## لي شربل (1 مارس 2009)

*الأخ فايز مرحبا فيك 
انت لم تأتي هون بمفردك بل الله ياللي يدعوك هو ياللي جعلك تتسأل عنه
لهذا إذا أردت أن تتعرف عليه فصلي له قائلا يارب من أنت عرفني طريقك وأنر قلبي
أما عن الهنا ياللي تسأل عنه 
فهو الرب الواحد الخالق ياللي يحب كل انسان ويريده أن يعرفه ويأتي له بكل قلبه
هو متل الأب الحنون ياللي لا يسعى لضرب ابنه ومعاقبته بل يسعى ليحتضنه
هو ياللي ان وجد ابنه في طريقه للموت يقدم راسه عوضا عن راس ولده
هل يتركك والدك لتذهب للسجن وتعدم أم يصرخ في القاضي قائلا انا افدي بني
ببساطة اخي الرب هو خالق الكون وكل شيء وهو المحب للجميع وهو ليس ثلاثة بل 
هو واحد له روح وله كيان غير محدود ماليء كل الكون وارادة متل كل انسان فينا 
هل انت ثلاث شخصيات لان الرب خلقك متل هيك انت انسان واحد تملك الروح والكيان المحدود بالجسد وحر الارادة تؤمن بالرب او تكفر به
هل الشمس التي لها كيان متمثل في قرص الشمس ولها حرارة وضوء ثلاث شموس 
بل هي شمس واحده لها ثلاث مظاهر
لكن ان كنت تريد الحقيقة كل هذا لا يهم كل ما يهم هو حب الله الغير محدود 
فهو يحبك ويحب كل شعبك بل يحب كل من خلقهم  
لكي تتعرف عليه اقرأ كلماته بالكتاب المقدس وقارن بين ما سمعت وما ستتعلم
الرب لن يعطيك جنات تجري بها الانهار وزبد وعسل وحوريات واموال وكنوز
الرب يعطيك صليب فقر تجارب مرض اضطهاد لكي تستحق أن تعيش في فرحه الحقيقي 
لكنه يعدك لا اهملك ولا اتركك ومن مسك مس حدقة عينه ويطمنك انك منقوش على كفه
فهل أن مستعد لكل هذا الحب العظيم أمام تحمل بعض الالام الوقتية 
هل انت مستعد للفرح الغير محدود والسعادة الابدية 
انت فقط من تقرر نحن لا نريد منك اشي لكن نطلب الك كل اشي
لكن إن كان الرب يريدك ولمس قلبك
فلا تتأخر وأسمع صوته واتبعه لأن الأيام زمنها قليل 
ولا تعرف متى يحين الرحيل
نصلي من اجل ان ينير الك الرب قلبك 
الله معك
*​


----------



## Faiz (1 مارس 2009)

طيب المسيحيين يعبدون الله أم يعبدون المسيح ؟


----------



## Star Online (1 مارس 2009)

الاخ المحبوب فايز الكثير من الناس يتخيلون الله و كأنه متكئاً على عرش بعيد، معزول، غيرمبالى، زاهد عن إحتياجات عبيده، الى ان يطلبوه ليتصرف بالنيابة عنهم فى مشكلة ما. 

هذا بالتأكيد ليس الله كما يصوره لنا الكتاب المقدس.  يوضح الكتاب المقدس ان  الله جزء لا يتجزأ من هذه الرسالة.

 و الإنسان هو ثانى اهم عنصر يذكره الكتاب المقدس بإستمرار.. لكن الكتاب المقدس ليس فقط عن الله و الإنسان، بل بالأحرى عن علاقة الله بالإنسان. هذه العلاقة مقدمة بطريقة فى غاية السلاسة من خلال الكتاب المقدس.


فى البدء...

بادئ ذى بدء، يتكلم الكتاب المقدس عن إله كامل يخلق كل شئ. خلق الإنسان على صورته و مثاله (تكوين 1: 27). كان الإنسان على مثال الله اى خلق بلا عيب. لذا، الله و الإنسان نعما بعلاقة كاملة.


الكل ابتعد

و لأن الإنسان على مثال الله، إذا فله إرادة، اى له حرية الإختيار. و الإنسان - بإرادته الحرة - إختار طريقاً غير طريق الله و عانده. يقول الكتاب المقدس ان كل إنسان فعل هكذا. "كلنا كغنم ضللنا ملنا كل واحد إلى طريقه و الرب وضع عليه إثم جميعنا." (إشعياء 53: 6). و هذا مثل طفل هرب من بيته، كمثل الإبن الضال (لوقا 15: 11-32). تخيل معى طفل فى الثالثة من عمره يقول لوالديه إنه قرر ترك البيت و إختار طريقاً خاص به فى الحياة. و بالرغم من معرفته انه لن يستطيع المعيشة بدون ابويه، لكنه ايضاً قرر تركهم. و بالمثل يقول لنا الكتاب المقدس ان الإنسان لا يقدر إنجاز اى شئ بدون الله، و لكنه و مع ذلك إختار طريقاً غير طريق الله و ابتعد عنه.

الخطية

المصطلح الذى يستخدمه الكتاب المقدس لوصف بعد الانسان عن الله هو "الخطية". هذا هو ما يفصل الإنسان عن الله. "بل آثامكم صارت فاصلة بينكم و بين إلهكم و خطاياكم سترت وجهه عنكم حتى لا يسمع." (إشعياء 59: 2). و يقول ايضاً فى رومية 6: 23، "لأن اجرة الخطية هى موت". فالإنسان منفصل روحياً عن الله و جزاء خطيته هو الموت. كمثل إنفصال الأغصان عن الكرمة (يوحنا 15: 5)، و لوهلة يظهر الإنسان حياً، لكنه فى الحقيقة ميتاً لإنفصاله عن مصدر روحه - الله.

ماذا يفعل الإنسان ليرجع إلى الله؟

لأن الإنسان حطم علاقته التامة مع الله، صار ميتاً روحياً و انفصل عن الله. فكيف ينقذ الإنسان نفسه من موقفه العويص؟ فالكثير ممن يشعرون انهم منفصلين عن الله، يحاولون إستعادة هذه العلاقة عن طريق فعل اشياء مثل: المشاركة فى انشطة دينية، يحيون حياة جيدة، المساعدة فى اعمال خيرية، او المعيشة بمعايير أخلاقية معينة. و لكن الكتاب المقدس يقول انه من المستحيل ان ينقذ الإنسان نفسه بنفسه (متى 19: 25-26). فلا يوجد اى عمل صالح يستطيع الإنسان عن طريقه ان يستعيد علاقته مع الله. (إفسس 2: 8-9) (تيطس 3: (5فالإنسان منفصل عن الله الى الابد.

ماذا فعل الله، إذاً؟

الله يريد إستعادة هذه العلاقة الطيبة مع الإنسان، فكما قيل فى رسالة تيموثاوس الأولى 2: 4، الله "يريد ان جميع الناس يخلصون". و فى حزقيال 33: 11  ان الله "لا يسر بموت الشرير بل بأن يرجع الشرير عن طريقه و يحيا." فماذا فعل الله إذاً؟

لننعم بعلاقتنا الكاملة مع الله، علينا اولاً ان نكون كاملين لان الله كامل (متى 5: 48). لكن الإنسان تدنس بضعفه عندما اتخذ قراره بالإبتعاد عن الله. فاراد الله اولاً ان ينقى الإنسان من خطيته قبل إستعادة علاقته به.


فيقول الكتاب المقدس ان الله صار جسداً (يوحنا 1: 14) و شابه حياة الإنسان تماماً ما خلا الخطية وحدها. (عبرانيين 4: 15)، و كان اسمه يسوع. و بالرغم من ان يسوع هو الإنسان الوحيد الذى لم يخطئ، لكنه تطوع ليهب الإنسان الحياة. "لهذا يحبنى الآب لأنى اضع نفسى لآخذها ايضاً. ليس احد يأخذها منى بل اضعها انا من ذاتى. لى سلطان ان اضعها و لى سلطان ان آخذها ايضاً" (يوحنا 10: 17-18).

و قبل يسوع ان يصلب و حمل كل خطية العالم حتى يتمكن الإنسان من استعادة علاقته بالله.
"لأنه جعل الذى لم يعرف خطية خطية لأجلنا لنصير نحن بر الله فيه" (2 كورنثوس 5: 21).

"فإن المسيح أيضاً تألم مرة واحدة من أجل الخطايا، البار من اجل الاثمة ليقربنا الى الله..." (1 بطرس 3: (18و بهذا مهد الله الطريق للإنسان ليستعيد علاقته مع الله، و دفع يسوع المسيح اجرة خطية البشر.

تقبل عطية الله

فهل يقول لنا الكتاب المقدس ان كل إنسان إستعاد علاقته بالله بسبب صليب يسوع المسيح؟ كلا. ففى رسالة رومية 6:" 23و أما هبة الله فهى حيوة ابدية بالمسيح يسوع ربنا". فكأن شخصاً يقف على منحنى الطريق، و يقدم عرضاً بمبلغ من المال، فإن اردت ان تكون غنياً، عليك أخذ هذا المبلغ. هذا بالمثل ما عليك ان تفعله لتقبل عطية الله. و بنفس الطريقة، الكتاب المقدس يكلمنا عن إستقبال عطية الله و هى الحياة الابدية (الأبدية مع الله). فالآيات التالية توضح لنا كيف نفعل هذا:


"و أما كل الذين قبلوه فأعطاهم سلطاناً أن يصيروا أولاد الله اى المؤمنون باسمه. الذين ولدوا ليس من دم ولا من مشيئة جسد و لا من مشيئة رجل بل من الله." (يوحنا 1: 12-13)

"لأنك إن اعترفت بفمك بالرب يسوع و آمنت بقلبك ان الله اقامه من الأموات خلصت. لأن القلب يؤمن به للبر و الفم يعترف به للخلاص." (رومية 10: 9-10)

فكما هو موضح، الإيمان بيسوع المسيح اساسى لتقبل عطية الله، و لكن الإيمان هنا لا يعنى الإيمان الصورى او الخارجى، بل كما يقول الكتاب "آمنت بقلبك"، اى ايماننا يجب ان يكون عميقاً، إيماناً بمقدوره ان يغير مجرى حياتنا. هو الإيمان ان يسوع المسيح سيفعل ما قال انه سيفعله، فيسوع يقول:


"هئنذا واقف على الباب و أقرع. إن سمع أحد صوتى و فتح الباب أدخل إليه و أتعشى معه و هو معى." (رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتى 3: 20)

فلذا، على الإنسان فقط ان يدعو المسيح لحياته، و سيأتى له و يقود حياته.
تحياتي لك والرب يلمس قلبك اخ فايز​


----------



## لي شربل (1 مارس 2009)

*سؤال جيد اخي 
هل انت تري قرص الشمس فقط - بدون ان تشعر بحرارتها ولا ترى نورها -
عندما " تقول الشمس ساطعة " تقصد الشمس كقرص وحرارة ونور
وعندما تقول الصنبور به ماء - تقصد جسم الصنبور والماء النازل منه وصوت خرير الماء-

لذا نحن نعبد الله ياللي ماليء كل مكان ياللي قدم ذاته عنا كمسيح صلب عن خطايانا.

ستعاجلني لتقول وهل لما صلب المسيح ودفن في القبر كانت السماء فارغة بلا الله ؟؟؟

سأقول هل الله غير قادر على ان يكون في كل مكان هل الله غير قادر ان يكون بالسماء والأرض 
وبجوارك وفي داخل قلبك وبين عقلك وروحك وبالصين وفلسطين ؟؟؟
الله ظاهر في كل مكان نراه في براءة طفل وفي محبة ام لطفلها وفي حنان أب وفي عبير زهرة فائقة العطر
نحن نؤمن بالله الواحد ياللي لأجل غفران خطايانا أخذ صورة انسان وتجسد وصلب عنا ليغفر خطايانا 
لأن الله هو الحب يا للي غير محدود وكلي القدرة . 
أخي من يسعى لله يصلي ليملك الرب قلبه ويقرأ كلماته ولا ينتظر ليسمع عنه فقط .
الله معك*​


----------



## قمر النهار (1 مارس 2009)

*اولا سلام ومحبة للجميع 

وسلام خاص للاخ فايز انا مش هقول زى ما الاخوه قالولك بصراحة كل كلامهم جميل جدا انا نفسى مقدرش اقوله

لكن هحاول معاك من اول السلم من العتبه اللى تحت 

اولا؛ لازم تصلى لربنا الاله الخالق السماء والارض وكل مافيها وتتطلب منه انه يفتح قلبك ويعطيك حسب رجاءك
      وتتطلب منه انه يعرفك الطريق لانه قال على نفسه ( انا هو الطريق والحق) ومتملش 


ثانيا ؛ اذهب الى الكاتدرائيه المرقسية وقابل اى كاهن هناك او اى راهب فى اى دير مصر عمرانه بالاديره المسيحيه
       هو هيرشدك للكتب والتفاسير اللى هتمشى عليها وهيعرف من كلامك انت عايز ايه بالزبط واستفهم منه     وجها لوجه هيكون احسنلك


ثالثا: وهو المهم بعد الصلاه هات الانجيل بعهديه القديم والجديد وابتدأ اقرى فيهم وياريت هات تفاسير من الكنيسه
        او من اقرب كنيسه ليك 


ومع الصلاه وقراية الانجيل والصوم ربنا هيفتح قلبك وعقلك وهيعرفك الطريق الصحيح والصوم الصيام العادى عشان متتعبش نفسك صدقنى لو انت فعلا حابب المسيح هيجيلك لغاية عندك وهيعرفك كل حاجه بنفسه لانه هو شايفك اكتر مننا واكيدهياخد بايدك ويعرف الطريق ده لو انت صادق فعلا فى شعورك اما لو انت غير صادق فاحذر
فى الانجيل المسيح قال ( لاتجرب الرب الهك) ربنا يكون معك ويغفرلك لو قصدك بينا الاساءه 


رجاء محبه من فى المنتدى ياريت اللى يردوا على الاخ فايز يكونوا من رجال الدين او من كبار رجال الكنيسه 
اللى عندهم خبره كافيه وشكر للجميع

صلوا من اجلى انا الخاطئه*​


----------



## صوت الرب (1 مارس 2009)

faiz قال:


> طيب المسيحيين يعبدون الله أم يعبدون المسيح ؟


*المسيحيين يعبدون ألله و يؤمنون بأن الله ظهر في جسد المسيح
كما مكتوب في تيموثاوس 1 الأصحاح 3 العدد 16 
وَبِالإِجْمَاعِ عَظِيمٌ هُوَ سِرُّ التَّقْوَى: اللهُ ظَهَرَ فِي الْجَسَدِ، تَبَرَّرَ فِي الرُّوحِ*


----------



## Faiz (1 مارس 2009)

صوت الرب قال:


> *المسيحيين يعبدون ألله و يؤمنون بأن الله ظهر في جسد المسيح
> كما مكتوب في تيموثاوس 1 الأصحاح 3 العدد 16
> وَبِالإِجْمَاعِ عَظِيمٌ هُوَ سِرُّ التَّقْوَى: اللهُ ظَهَرَ فِي الْجَسَدِ، تَبَرَّرَ فِي الرُّوحِ*



هل تقصد أن الله هو نفسه المسيح ؟؟ ( إذا كان الله ظهر في جسد المسيح على حد قولك )


----------



## Faiz (1 مارس 2009)

كل ما قلتموه كلام جميل وغاية في الروعة 
ولكني أريد أجابة صريحة واضحة ، هل يعبد المسيحين الله أم المسيح ؟ هل يصلي المسيحيين لله أم للمسيح ؟


----------



## Star Online (1 مارس 2009)

faiz قال:


> كل ما قلتموه كلام جميل وغاية في الروعة
> ولكني أريد أجابة صريحة واضحة ، هل يعبد المسيحين الله أم المسيح ؟ هل يصلي المسيحيين لله أم للمسيح ؟



يقول الكتاب المقدس ان الله صار جسداً (يوحنا 1: 14) و شابه حياة الإنسان تماماً ما خلا الخطية وحدها. (عبرانيين 4: 15)، و كان اسمه يسوع.


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (1 مارس 2009)

faiz قال:


> طيب المسيحيين يعبدون الله أم يعبدون المسيح ؟



نحن نعبد الله الواحد الذي تجسد في المسيح


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (1 مارس 2009)

faiz قال:


> كل ما قلتموه كلام جميل وغاية في الروعة
> ولكني أريد أجابة صريحة واضحة ، هل يعبد المسيحين الله أم المسيح ؟ هل يصلي المسيحيين لله أم للمسيح ؟



نحن نعبد الله الذي ظهر في جسد المسيح

يا اخي لا تفرق بينهما انت تفرق بين المسيح و الله 


الله ظهر في جسد المسيح


اما المسيح فهو ناسوتي و لاهوتي

الناسوتي هو جسده...الاهوتي هو روحه


نحن نمجد المسيح...لانه هو الله....الله الذي تجسد

فالله واحد لا تفرق بينهما 


نؤمن بان الله ظهر في الجسد...و كان هذا جسد المسيح 

و اتى الى العالم..بعد ان كان الانسان عدو الله بخطيئته الذي فصلته عن الله

كان الله يقدر ان يدمر الانسان عندما اخطئنا....لكن الله اتى و تجسد لكي يعيد علاقته معنا 


لذلك اتى و تجسد من اجلنا


لي عودة ثانية

ربي يهديك الى الطريق الصحيح....مهما كان هذا الطريق

سلام المسيح


----------



## anosh (1 مارس 2009)

*اهلا بيك اخ فايز 
انا مش هاقول اكتر من اللى اخواتى قالوه 
بس ياريت تحمل الفيديو ده لابونا مرقس عزيز
بيوضح فيه فكرة التجسد و ان الله هو الاب و الابن و الروح القدس
و هو السيد المسيح له كل المجد 

اللينك​*http://www.4shared.com/file/90224019/96187587/___.html


----------



## قمر النهار (1 مارس 2009)

الاخ الغالى فايز

*بجد بعد كل الكلام ده وانت مش قادر تفهم 

بصراحه وبوضوح ده اختبار منك ولا سخريه ولا انت عايز تتضيع وقتك 

اكيد انت مبتقراش الاجوبه بتاعة اخواتك**نحن مسيحيين نؤمن باله واحد خالق السماء والارض ونؤمن انه ارسل ابنه الوحيد يسوع المسيح الكلمة المتجسده لكى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به وانه ولد من مريم العذراء تألم وصلب وقاما من الاموات فى اليوم الثالث 
وان لاهوته لم يفارق ناسوته لحظة واحده ولا طرفة عين وسوف يأتى فى اليوم الاخير ويحكم الناس بالعدل**ده ايمانا يااخ فايز وربنا معاك ودى ايه من الانجيل

هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به

ولا انا غلطانه فى حاجه يااخواتى صححولى


صلوا من اجلى انا الخاطئه*​


----------



## الحوت (2 مارس 2009)

faiz قال:


> أولاً : من هو الإله الذي يعبده المسيحين ؟ وهل يختلف عن إله اليهود وإله المسلمين ؟



*اله المسيحي هو نفسه اله اليهود .
ولكن ليس هو نفسه اله المسلمين لا بالاسم ولا بالصفات ولا بالوحي ولا بالتعاليم ..

ما يعبده اليهود والمسيحين اسمه يهوه ..

خر 3: 15	وقال الله ايضا لموسى هكذا تقول لبني اسرائيل يهوه اله آبائكم اله ابراهيم واله اسحق واله يعقوب ارسلني اليكم.هذا اسمي الى الابد وهذا ذكري الى دور فدور.​
فالاب هو يهوه
الابن يهوه
الروح القدس يهوه

لان الثلاثه هم واحد .

اما ما يعبده المسلمين فاسمه الله - allah

وهذا الاسم لا نعرفه ولا نؤمن به وغير موجود لا بالعهد القديم ولا بالعهد الجديد !
انما في الترجمات العربية فقط وهو اختيار لفظ المترجم .*


----------



## Faiz (3 مارس 2009)

أوكي
اللي فهمته منكم إن المسيح إبن الله ، و الله ظهر في جسد المسيح ،، هل هذا صحيح ؟ 
وهل هذا يعني أن جسد المسيح له روحين ، المسيح والله في جسد واحد ؟؟


----------



## Faiz (3 مارس 2009)

قمر النهار قال:


> الاخ الغالى فايز
> 
> *بجد بعد كل الكلام ده وانت مش قادر تفهم
> 
> ...



أنا أريد أن أعرف الحق من الباطل ، أريد أن أعرف من هو الرب الذي أعبده إذا صرت مسيحياً ؟ 
وإنتي تقولي لي سخرية وتضييع وقت !!!!
ياريت إذا عندك كلام طيب تقوليه ، إنتي منتي ملزومة تردي على إستفساراتي


----------



## الرب حصني (3 مارس 2009)

faiz قال:


> أنا أريد أن أعرف الحق من الباطل ، أريد أن أعرف من هو الرب الذي أعبده إذا صرت مسيحياً ؟
> وإنتي تقولي لي سخرية وتضييع وقت !!!!
> ياريت إذا عندك كلام طيب تقوليه ، إنتي منتي ملزومة تردي على إستفساراتي





سلام المسيح

متزعلش يااستاذ فايز

اجابة سوالك هو 

من اللة الذى نعبدة 

هو 

يسوع المسيح  

على ما اعتقد ان مفيش اسهل من كدة جواب 

سلام المسيح


----------



## الحوت (3 مارس 2009)

faiz قال:


> أوكي
> اللي فهمته منكم إن المسيح إبن الله ، و الله ظهر في جسد المسيح ،، هل هذا صحيح ؟
> وهل هذا يعني أن جسد المسيح له روحين ، المسيح والله في جسد واحد ؟؟



*المسيح هو كلمه الله وبالتالي هو الله نفسه ..

1 فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللهِ، وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللهَ. *

*لا يوجد اثنين الله والمسيح !

هما واحد ..

الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد لا ينفصلوا عن بعض ..

المسيح هو كلمه الله يعني نطق الله او فكر الله ..

انظر :

logoV
logos
log'-os
from legw - lego 3004; something said (including the thought); by implication, a topic (subject of discourse), also reasoning (the mental faculty) or motive; by extension, a computation; specially, (with the article in John) the Divine Expression (i.e. Christ):--account, cause, communication, X concerning, doctrine, fame, X have to do, intent, matter, mouth, preaching, question, reason, + reckon, remove, say(-ing), shew, X speaker, speech, talk, thing, + none of these things move me, tidings, treatise, utterance, word, work.

لاقرب لك الصورة اكثر تقدر تقول ولاده المسيح من الله كولادة الفكر من العقل او الحرارة من النار او الشعاع من الشمس ..

اما جسد المسيح هو جسد بشري اخذه وقت التجسد واصبح هذا الجسد هو صورة الله الغير منظورة ..*


----------



## Faiz (3 مارس 2009)

الحوت قال:


> *المسيح هو كلمه الله وبالتالي هو الله نفسه ..
> 
> 1 فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللهِ، وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللهَ. *
> 
> ...



ياسلام عليك ، كذا أنا فهمت 
طيب هل معنا كلامك أن الله الذي خلقني وعلمني وأطعمني وسقاني ورزقني وخلق السماء والأرض ... الخ ، هو المسيح ابن مريم ؟؟


----------



## الحوت (3 مارس 2009)

faiz قال:


> ياسلام عليك ، كذا أنا فهمت
> طيب هل معنا كلامك أن الله الذي خلقني وعلمني وأطعمني وسقاني ورزقني وخلق السماء والأرض ... الخ ، هو المسيح ابن مريم ؟؟



*نعم ..
فالمسيح هو الاسم الذي عرف به بعد التجسد .*


----------



## Faiz (4 مارس 2009)

طيب ما عليش تحملوني شوية أنا في خاطري إستفسارات كثيرة 

لماذا تجسد الله في المسيح ؟ هل الله يحتاج للبشر وإلى مساعدتهم وعونهم كي يظهر الحق ؟؟
البشر هم من يحتاجون لله وليس العكس !! أليس كذلك ؟؟


----------



## Star Online (4 مارس 2009)

faiz قال:


> طيب ما عليش تحملوني شوية أنا في خاطري إستفسارات كثيرة
> 
> لماذا تجسد الله في المسيح ؟ هل الله يحتاج للبشر وإلى مساعدتهم وعونهم كي يظهر الحق ؟؟
> البشر هم من يحتاجون لله وليس العكس !! أليس كذلك ؟؟




المحبوب فايز لو قرأت ردود الاخوة جيدا لما سألت هذا السؤال ..

اتمني ان تقرأ الرد رقم 15 لتعرف اجابة سؤالك ..

الرب يباركك​


----------



## Star Online (4 مارس 2009)

*
وهذا هو الرد رقم 15
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1198990&postcount=15*​


----------



## الحوت (4 مارس 2009)

faiz قال:


> البشر هم من يحتاجون لله وليس العكس !! أليس كذلك ؟؟



*لان البشر يحتاجون الى الله لهذا تجسد ..
تجسد لكي يدفع عقاب الخطايا التي يرتكبها الانسان لكي لا يهلك ..
لان التوبه لا تحول بدون عقاب ..
والقاضي لا يحكم بالبراءه للمذنب لمجرد اعترافه بخطاه بل يجب ان يحكم عليه ويعاقبه ..
ولان عقاب الخطية عند الله هي الموت وبالتالي لن ينجو احد لان الجميع اخطأ ..
تجسد الله واخذ عقاب الموت عنا لكي لا نهلك واصبح الخطاه بامكانهم التوبه عن خطاياهم لان العقاب قد دفعه المسيح بجسده ..
فلا يمكن ان يقوم بالفداء شخص اخير غير المسيح لانه يجب الفادي ان يكون بلا خطية لكي تكون التقدمه مقبوله ولا احد بلا خطية الا الله وحده لهذا تجسد ..
ثم تجسد الله كان له فائده معرفه الناس لله ولكي لا يبقى مجهول عنهم .

هذا باختصار وببساطة شديده لكي تستطيع ان تفهم الموضوع .*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مارس 2009)

*



			لماذا تجسد الله في المسيح ؟ هل الله يحتاج للبشر وإلى مساعدتهم وعونهم كي يظهر الحق ؟؟
البشر هم من يحتاجون لله وليس العكس !! أليس كذلك ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هل تريد أن تتعرف على المسيحية أم لتناقش شبهات
لأنه يوجد الكثير من المسلمين يلجئون للخبث, بلا مبرر, فيدعون أنهم يريدون التعرف على المسيحية, وهم فى حقيقة الأمر يناقشون الفكر الإسلامى عن المسيحية

كى تتعرف على المسيحية عليك أن تمحو الأفكار الإسلامية عنها, لأنك بالفكر الإسلامي لن تعرف المسيحية ولن تعرفك المسيحية

فما هو قرارك
هل توافق أولاً على محو الفكر الإسلامي عن المسيحية؟*


----------



## Hallelujah (4 مارس 2009)

faiz قال:


> طيب ما عليش تحملوني شوية أنا في خاطري إستفسارات كثيرة
> 
> لماذا تجسد الله في المسيح ؟ هل الله يحتاج للبشر وإلى مساعدتهم وعونهم كي يظهر الحق ؟؟
> البشر هم من يحتاجون لله وليس العكس !! أليس كذلك ؟؟



*التجسد كان هدفه الموت من اجل خلاص البشرية
النجسد هو من اجل الصلب و الموت و بالتالي فداء
ذنب و خطئة البشرية لانه احبنا حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد من اجلنا
ولانه بدون دم و موت لا يوجد غفران خطايا
لان الاله الذي يعفر الخطايا بدون ثمن هو اله يتساوى الشر عنده مع الخير
لذا جاءت فكرة التجسد الى انسان ليموت شخص عن الناس كلهم
وهذا الشخص يجب ان يكون بلا خطية لان فاقد الشيء لا يعطيه
وبما انه ورثنا الطبيعة الخطائة من ادم لم يعد انسان بلا خطية
لذا جاء التجسد الاله في جسد الانسان ليفدي العالم*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (4 مارس 2009)

faiz قال:


> أنا أريد أن أعرف الحق من الباطل ، أريد أن أعرف من هو الرب الذي أعبده إذا صرت مسيحياً ؟
> وإنتي تقولي لي سخرية وتضييع وقت !!!!
> ياريت إذا عندك كلام طيب تقوليه ، إنتي منتي ملزومة تردي على إستفساراتي



*إلى الزميل فايز
إذا أردت أن تعرف الإله الذى ستعبدة إذا صرت مسيحيا
فيجب أن تعرف ما يدعوا إليه هذا الإله 
أى يجب أن تعرف ما هى تعاليم هذا الإله
فلذلك أنصحك بقرائة إنجيل متى الإصحاح الخامس والسادس والسابع  إلى العاشر
أى تقرأ الموعظة على الجبل
لكى تعرف تعاليم السيد المسيح
وربنا يفتح قلبك وعيونك إلى الفهم الصحيح
وبعد القراءة ستعرف ما هو الحق وما هو الباطل​*


----------



## قمر النهار (4 مارس 2009)

*ايها الاخ الغالى فايز *

*...........................*
_*انت المستفاد لانك بالايمان ستبتدى حياة جديده تماما وتخلص وتكسب حياتك*_​_*...........................​*__*ارجع لربنا*_
_*واطلب منه انه يفتح قلبك وعقلك لطريق الحق*_
_*والانجيل هو اول طريق*_​*...........................​*_*اخواتى وحبايبى فعلا انتم تعبتم عوض الله تعبكم بكل خير*_​


----------



## Maria Salib (5 أكتوبر 2012)

*حرام عليك*



صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> 
> هل تريد أن تتعرف على المسيحية أم لتناقش شبهات
> لأنه يوجد الكثير من المسلمين يلجئون للخبث, بلا مبرر, فيدعون أنهم يريدون التعرف على المسيحية, وهم فى حقيقة الأمر يناقشون الفكر الإسلامى عن المسيحية
> ...



استاذ فايز
بجد حرام عليك
انت لو عاوز تؤمن بالله يسوع المسيح اله واحد
له القدس و له المجد
ما كنت لجات لاحد
ولا جادلت كل هذه المجادله
برغم ما قاله اخوتى و احبائى بمحبة الرب يسوع المسيح
وكل ما تفعله كما قال صوت صارخ
انت تريد ان تناقش شبهات
ولا تريد ان تعترف بالحق
انا لا اهاجمك
ولكنى انصحك ان تقترب من الله
وانا واثقه انك ستجده
لانه يحب ان يخلصنا جميعا
فقط اذا امنت به
مشكورين اخوتى فى الرب وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------

